# يا اباء ويا امهات دوروا على شركاء الحياة لابنائكم المؤمنون بالمسيح فقط



## حياة بالمسيح (8 ديسمبر 2019)

العاقل مع كل نفس يعيش مستعد لمجئ المسيح الثاني ويبحث عن شريك الحياة المؤمن بالمسيح ومدى علاقته به او مدى علاقتها به لان غربتنا قليلة 
ويا اباء ويا امهات دوروا على شريك الحياة او شريكة الحياة لاولادكم وبناتكم المؤمنون بالمسيح وعايشين علاقة حميمية وشراكة فعلية معه بدلاً من ان تدوروا على المستوى او الوضع المالي او الوضع الاجتماعي لشركاء ابنائكم مفيش فرق بين انسان وانسان كلنا اواني خزفية وكلنا هياكل لروح الله القدوس بدل من تدوروا على الذهب والشبكة والحفلة دوروا على خلاص نفوسكم ونفوس ابنائكم وان يكون في سراجكم الزيت الكافي لمجئ المسيح الثاني واسألوا انفسكم هل مجدتم المسيح هل كرزتم باسمه بصليبه بفديته هل جذبتم انفس ضالة اليه هل أكرمتم شخص المسيح بأكرام احد اخوة يسوع الاصاغر هل ولدتم ولادة جديدة لابسين المسيح لان كل الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح ثوب البر والخلاص فخليكم لابسين المسيح في كل اوقاتكم وسهرانيين وقوة ايمانكم به تخلصكم وان كنت عايش في الخطية عايش عريان قد نزعت المسيح وابتعدت عنه فالتوبة الصادقة وحفظ وصاياه ولبس الحلة البيضاء اي لبس شخص المسيح نفسه فلقد ختنتم بالروح القدس ان ثبتم على ايمانكم بالمسيح تبارك اسمه القدوس الى الابد


----------

